# Crazy Crazy Beading Pics



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

CG EZ Glaze and 2 coats of 109:doublesho


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

not bad, seen much tighter beading though :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Curious effect going on there... areas of quite loose beads, areas of tighter beads. Cool pics.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i like big beads  lol

did you write something with the sealent? lol


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Clark said:


> not bad, seen much tighter beading though :thumb:


Show us


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks rude to me....


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## gribsymk3 (Nov 9, 2007)

does the tighter the beads mean the better the wax is applied?? im jus curious as ive heared bout this before


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Not really, just a characteristic of the wax, water contact angle is the indicator of the best beading


----------



## superstring (Mar 25, 2007)

daves2rs said:


> Show us


+1 :wave:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

superstring said:


> +1 :wave:


+2 :wave: :thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks good...:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gribsymk3 said:


> does the tighter the beads mean the better the wax is applied?? im jus curious as ive heared bout this before


Nope, not at all... some products tend to produce tighter beads on a surface than others, just seems to be a characteristic. Very generically, it seems waxes do tend to produce tighter beads than sealents. Get a days worth of motorway salt on the paint though, and nothing will bead tight...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

superstring said:


> +1 :wave:





Chris_4536 said:


> +2 :wave: :thumb:


+3

Still no reply though.


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

i might aswell too lol

+4


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine's better:










:lol:


----------



## Cosmic Hamster (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats one tall droplet in the last pic!!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Those beads look like they're about to float away


----------



## Kev F (Feb 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> not bad, seen much tighter beading though :thumb:


:wall: good grief


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Why the hell not......here's mine.....found it really strange, really big pools surrounded by weenie little ones, looks like a reptiles skin!!


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

i think it depends on how the water actually comes in to contact with the car. a mist will give you some fine beads and heavy rain big beads i wouldnt imagine it has a massive amount to do with the actual wax itself IMO.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OK - freshly applied Jeffs AJT.....










and Z Glasur


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Introducing a new horror to the world, a huge, terrifying being which slides around car roofs, consuming all innocent beads in it's way, I bring to thee, 'Le Blob' :


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I think he may be related to this lot.......:lol:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

^^^^Very tight:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I think he may be related to this lot.......:lol:


that was on the boot of my old Volvo about 2 years ago - probably a very old layer of 'Wax it wet' or something :lol:


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> Mine's better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great shot - what products did you use?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a secret!


But it's over Lime Prime....


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Beading after Meg's NXTtech wax,applied 2 months ago


















This is on my other car,again NXTtech wax ,applied 3 months ago


----------



## vtec160bhp (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice 1


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Dodo Green X3 + ClearKote Quickshine after a wash :thumb:


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

Clark said:


> not bad, seen much tighter beading though :thumb:


what about this (sorry to thread jack)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Calgarydetail said:


> what about this (sorry to thread jack)


I'm going to guess Vintage :thumb:


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I'm going to guess Vintage :thumb:


perhaps


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Calgarydetail said:


> perhaps


one day I'm going to try some first hand.......there just seems something about it


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thought I'd try some gratuitous, artistic and festive beadery!!! Happy xmas all.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


>


Oops, sorry Mick, using a better photo sharing site now


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------

